# It Has Arrived...



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

I should start by saying you're all a bad influence... but with a shiny new Poljot Okeah on the wrist it's hard to be unhappy!

Not cheap by any stretch of the imagination but now it is here I don't regret buying it for a moment.

Early days yet so fingers crossed the timekeeping is good but at the moment I can't stop looking at it.

Excuse the dodgy phone pics, might get around to doing something properly later.




























Thanks to all who pointed me in the right direction. I think.

Hmm, what's next on the list now? Maybe a Seagull.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

:wub:

Congratulations.

Did it come with a solid back too? And a blue and white box? Numbered?

I'm guessing from the strap that this was from JL. I've had his on my eBay watch list for years now... hoping he'd make a clerical error and make a reduction. I even tried low-balling a few offers. Nada.

Enjoy!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice but you need a scubadude next not a seagull :thumbup:


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

Yep, came from JL on the bay.

Pricy, but it was in stock and I had a weak moment.

Came in a leather box with a certificate, a solid back and a bracelet.

Can't see me fitting either of them for a while though.

I've already got an Amphibia but it's not a scubadude. Maybe I should get a scubadude to keep it company.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

No, Seagull next. Scubadudes are like weeds, they spring up everywhere. Seagulls require a bit more time and effort.









Later,

William


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Congratulations beautiful watch, you won't regret buying it.

Daz.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> No, Seagull next. Scubadudes are like weeds, they spring up everywhere. Seagulls require a bit more time and effort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i live on the coast there are bloody seagulls everwhere :tongue2:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It is my favourite 3133 chronograph :yes:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Very nice not green with envy not at all


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Fantastic! Welcome to the Ocean club


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

Question: The crown on the left hand side that rotates the bezel feels a little loose to me. It operates the bezel freely but pulls out about 1/2mm and wobbles a little. Is this normal?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

The internal bezel on mine is also a bit wobbly, but the crown doesn't pull out at all.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

You might want to check ft it's screwed in tight into the inner piece that makes the chapter ring move. My Okeah was a piece of crap on several levels and one was that, at some pint the crown at 9 fell off and it required some DIY and another crown kindly donated by Draygo.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The internal bezel crown on my 90's Ð¨Ð¢Ð£Ð ÐœÐÐÐ¡ÐšÐ˜â€‹Ð• is tight like a tight thing after a good tightening.

Later,

William


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> You might want to check ft it's screwed in tight into the inner piece that makes the chapter ring move...


Ah, ok - how? Bit reluctant to start taking it to bits if I can help it unless I have to as that is likely to end in tears.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

teadazed said:


> Ah, ok - how? Bit reluctant to start taking it to bits if I can help it unless I have to as that is likely to end in tears.


I really can't tell you as that one is the final edition and it's different from the one I owned. I bet the system is the same - a female crown and another piece with teeth that engage the ring - so try to figure out if there is any play between the two bits, like if the crown is moving but you don't feel anything happening on the other end.

I can show you a couple of pictures of how it looks so you can have a better idea of what you are dealing with.... This is the pinion that engages the ring. One is from the original Soviet Okeah, the other is from the first reissue:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, and you don't have a direct or simple access to that part, you would have to remve the movement to get to it:


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

There's no play as far as turning the crown and the bezel moving is concerned, it's just that the crown is a little wobbly. I'm not too worried operationally (though my sleeve is enough to rotate it) but I'm concerned that there may be an issue with the seal and it might let moisture in.

Movement out is waaay more than I'd be happy trying though.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I'd get in touch with the seller and let him know your concerns.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> I'd get in touch with the seller and let him know your concerns.


Yeah, best thing to do. It's a new watch under warranty so don't mess around with it, I was just showing you how it works.

Don't worry too much about moisture also, the Okeah is not WR and what moisture can get in from there is probably less that from the pushers, etc. The one I owned behaved like that also, I would set it right and 1 minute later the 11 or 10 marker would be aligned with the 12 on the dial. I also had a Sturmanskie reissue from the same generation and it was a little better but not much.


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

I've dropped him a message.

Unless he says to send it back I'll try not to worry too much. I don't think it'll fall out and if moisture ingress shouldn't be any more of a concern than normal then it should be ok.

In the meantime, I'll enjoy my watch!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

What a gorgeous looking watch. Fantabulous! The dealer has a good reputation let us know what the reply is. New watch itâ€™s his reputation on the line. You lucky devil.

PS. I also want to say itâ€™s outrageous.

PPS. Did I mention youâ€™re a lucky devil? :thumbup:


----------



## preisman (Dec 27, 2012)

Fantastic piece. Looks amazing.


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah, nice watch, I hope things work out ok.


----------



## ombray (Feb 14, 2014)

teadazed said:


> I should start by saying you're all a bad influence... but with a shiny new Poljot Okeah on the wrist it's hard to be unhappy!
> 
> Not cheap by any stretch of the imagination but now it is here I don't regret buying it for a moment.
> 
> ...


Real nice watch!


----------

